# South Korean Troops Engage Civilian Jetliner...



## Marauder06 (Jun 18, 2011)

For 10 minutes?  With rifles?  :-|

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4344911...c/t/south-korea-shoots-passenger-jet-mistake/



> South Korean marine Corps troops fired at a commercial aircraft flying near the tense sea border with North Korea, misidentifying it as one of the communist North's jet fighters, but no damage occurred, military sources said on Saturday.
> 
> 
> A Marine​​Corps​
> ...


----------



## Doc_K (Jun 18, 2011)

> ....it was about 500 to 600 meters out of the range of the hand-held K-2 rifles.



Shooting at a plane that far away for 10 minutes with assault rifles...that takes heart.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 18, 2011)

Doc_K said:


> Shooting at a plane that far away for 10 minutes with assault rifles...that takes heart.



Misidentifying a passenger plane as a warplane and then attempting to engage it with a weapons platform that, at best, would be ineffective, and in reality was being operated far outside its design parameters takes a massive dose of stupidity.  Massive tankard of FAIL.


----------



## Dame (Jun 18, 2011)

Doc_K said:


> Shooting at a plane that far away for 10 minutes with assault rifles...that takes heart.





policemedic said:


> Misidentifying a passenger plane as a warplane and then attempting to engage it with a weapons platform that, at best, would be ineffective, and in reality was being operated far outside its design parameters takes a massive dose of stupidity. Massive tankard of FAIL.



LOL. What that takes is two liters of soju and two frontal lobotomies.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Although it’s pretty fucking dumb to try and engage any aircraft with a rifle, at 0400 in the morning you are not going to be able to tell the difference in type of aircraft without NVG. But the big fucking blinking lights on the wings and fuselage are normally the first indicator that they are not a tactical aircraft. I would like to see their ROE that tells them to engage an airplane with small arms fire...


----------



## pardus (Jun 18, 2011)

I dunno, I could see that being a lot of fun... with a few beers.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 18, 2011)

A 10 minute final that they can see? Bullshit.


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2011)

A Cessna 182 lands at 65 kts and has an approach speed of 85 kts. At 65 kts. you're going to cover (if my math is right) a little over 12 miles.

Now take an ATR 72, a prop-driven Regional/ Commuter aircraft which will seat a max of 78 pax where your approach speed is 130 kts. and landing of 115 kts so you're looking at roughly doubling a Cessna's numbers.

Commercial aircraft do not fly a 180 degree downwind-base-final approach, they fly straight in to their runway.

That story smells.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2011)

That's what I'm saying, they have loooong approaches but they won't be seeing them for 10 whole minutes. I work at the airport and, at night, the longest I can watch a 732/738 or A320 come in is about 3-4 minutes from first sighting (I'm right at the end of the runway too).

Even if it were remotely true I don't know why they'd be publicising it anyway. I'd be keeping it on the down loooooow.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 20, 2011)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------

